# Duplicate key and fob 2019 cruze



## dono (Jun 4, 2020)

I recently purchased a 2019 Cruze and it only came with one key and fob. I would like to get a duplicate for the least cost possible. I have searched this forum and the internet and cannot seem to get a good answer about copying the key. Attached is a picture of my fob. I have found a fob that looks like this on ebay but am unclear on how to get the key cut and programmed. Do I need to go to the dealer?
Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Did you buy it new? If so it should have come with two keys, occasionally it'll come with one fob and two keys. I've never seen a new car come with only one. If it is indeed new tell the dealer they only gave you one and you should have gotten a second.


----------



## dono (Jun 4, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Did you buy it new? If so it should have come with two keys, occasionally it'll come with one fob and two keys. I've never seen a new car come with only one. If it is indeed new tell the dealer they only gave you one and you should have gotten a second.


I did not buy it new. It was used.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

dono said:


> I did not buy it new. It was used.


Ok that makes sense then. 

Here's one for $60, just need to get the key cut. The key blade does come out, not sure how though as I've never had one out. I believe programming it to the car isn't a dealer thing as well but I'm not entirely sure.









2019 Chevrolet Cruze Remote Key Fob w/Engine Start







www.carandtruckremotes.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

On a 2019, you'll need to get a dealer or locksmith that's capable of cutting a sidemill key to cut the pattern in the physical key. You can also order a precut key from a dealer. 

You'll also need a fully equipped locksmith, dealer or specialist independent shop to program your new key to your vehicle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WilliamDamian said:


> There is a firm that offers night and day locksmith service and i really hope that they will surely program that key for me.


Welcome Aboard!

Are you having the same issue as Dono? Are you from Prince William County?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

